# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  2019 Tune-A-Week Project

## Jill McAuley

I've decided to do a Tune-A-Week project for 2019! Here is the tune for Week 1, a great wee jig called "Peter Byrne's Fancy":

----------

Anglocelt, 

Astro, 

BJ O'Day, 

Br1ck, 

Brian560, 

Charles E., 

Chuck Leyda, 

crisscross, 

Don Grieser, 

Gary Leonard, 

gortnamona, 

GreenMTBoy, 

Jesse Kinman, 

John Bertotti, 

ledbailey, 

Mark Gunter, 

Max Girouard, 

MikeyG, 

pops1, 

Randi Gormley, 

seankeegan, 

wildpikr, 

Willem, 

yankees1

----------


## Dave Hanson

Nice.

Dave H

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Frithjof

Great New Year's resolution. I'm happy to watch every week a new video from you playing your new mandolin.

----------

Jill McAuley, 

yankees1

----------


## Jesse Kinman

Great picking! I love the sound of that mandolin! I haven’t played an oval hole that I actually liked the sound of, but that sounds like it has a nice balanced sound. If I was to ever get an oval hole I would definitely look into one like yours!

----------

Jill McAuley, 

yankees1

----------


## Bob Buckingham

Very nice playing and a sweet sounding mandolin too.  Good luck, that's a lot of tunes in one year.

----------

Jill McAuley, 

yankees1

----------


## Don Grieser

Looking forward to a tune from you every week!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Jill McAuley, 

yankees1

----------


## Mark Gunter

Wow, impressive undertaking, Jill! Looking forward to watching for this. Great job on that one, your triplets always amaze me. And the Girouard is sounding fabulous!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

Thanks for the kind words folks - I had actually contemplated doing a Tune-A- DAY project and would have done so if I had a way to leave my recording gear set up permanently but tiny apartment living with 3 dogs does not allow for that kind of luxury!

----------

ledbailey

----------


## Jill McAuley

Week 2: A reel called "The Duke of Leinster":

----------

Anglocelt, 

Bert Deivert, 

BJ O'Day, 

Charles E., 

crisscross, 

Don Grieser, 

Frithjof, 

GreenMTBoy, 

John Bertotti, 

Mark Gunter, 

MikeyG, 

Randi Gormley, 

soliver, 

wildpikr, 

Willem

----------


## BJ O'Day

Nice playing, thanks for sharing. I'll be looking for your posts each week.
BJ

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Gary Leonard

Thanks Jill, nice playing, and great sound on that oval. Now you have me looking into a Girouard oval hole!

What strings do you have on it?

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Mark Gunter

Good stuff, Jill!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## crisscross

Fine sounding mandolin and great playing!
You really nail those picked triplets!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

Thanks everyone! 

Gary: It's strung up with Curt Mangan Bluegrass mediums.

----------


## pops1

Nice sounding mandolin Jill, great playing also.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

Week 3 - a reel called "Coleman's Cross", short and sweet!

----------

BJ O'Day, 

Charles E., 

GreenMTBoy, 

John Bertotti, 

Mark Gunter, 

soliver, 

wildpikr, 

Willem

----------


## yankees1

You're my new favorite player !!  :Smile:  Still using that BC TPR35 pick ? How about Woodchoppers Breakdown ?

----------


## Jill McAuley

> You're my new favorite player !!  Still using that BC TPR35 pick ? How about Woodchoppers Breakdown ?


Thanks for the kind words! Yes, I'm still using the TPR35. I sometimes switch between it and a Kenny Smith 35 - the KS35 is tiny but gets great tone, some days my preference is for the feel of holding a bigger pick and some days I like how with the Kenny Smith 35 it almost feels like you're not holding anything!

----------


## yankees1

Woodchoppers breakdown ?

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Woodchoppers breakdown ? ����


Ah, I'm kind of using this project to add to my irish trad repertoire as I didn't learn as many tunes last year as I had originally intended to, so this will be an all ITM project - sorry!

----------


## Charles E.

Whatever you decide to throw at us is fine by me Jill! Love your playing, love that Girouard.    :Smile:

----------

Jill McAuley, 

yankees1

----------


## yankees1

[QUOTE=Jill McAuley;1697621]Ah, I'm kind of using this project to add to my irish trad repertoire as I didn't learn as many tunes last year as I had originally intended to, so this will be an all ITM project -      Sorry---I thought this song was an Irish traditional song or had Irish roots so I was wrong !

----------


## CES

Awesome, Jill, thank you!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

Bah - late with Week 4's tune because last week was crazy, but here 'tis! Week 5 tune coming up on Thursday or Friday! This is a jig called "Creeping Docken", that goes well played after "Peter Byrne's Fancy", which was my Week 1 tune!

----------

BJ O'Day, 

Charles E., 

GreenMTBoy, 

John Bertotti, 

wildpikr, 

Willem, 

yankees1

----------


## Jill McAuley

Week 5 - a great reel called "The Maple Leaf", composed by the late Darach de Brún:

----------

BJ O'Day, 

Frithjof, 

GreenMTBoy, 

John Bertotti, 

Randi Gormley, 

wildpikr

----------


## Don Grieser

OK, that mandolin had a great voice brand new, but to my ear, it's developed a whole lot by this tune. It sounds incredible. And your playing does too. Please keep this going--best thead on the cafe.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

> OK, that mandolin had a great voice brand new, but to my ear, it's developed a whole lot by this tune. It sounds incredible. And your playing does too. Please keep this going--best thead on the cafe.


Ah, cheers Don, you're too kind! I'm so enjoying putting the mileage on this mandolin!

----------


## HonketyHank

Wow. How could I have missed this thread so far? Good stuff, great playing, and a really nice sounding mandolin.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

Week 6's tune is a reel called "Donald Blue":

----------

Anglocelt, 

BJ O'Day, 

Don Grieser, 

GreenMTBoy, 

John Bertotti, 

Max Girouard, 

Sweet Harry, 

wildpikr, 

Willem

----------


## Jill McAuley

Here's a Paddy O'Brien's Hornpipe for my week 7 tune of the Tune-A-Week project, only played it once through because not much memory left on the camera:

----------

Anglocelt, 

BJ O'Day, 

Charles E., 

Don Grieser, 

HonketyHank, 

John Bertotti, 

Max Girouard, 

Randi Gormley, 

wildpikr, 

Willem

----------


## Don Grieser

Having a new tune from you every week on that wonderful mandolin makes me very happy.

----------

Charles E., 

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Having a new tune from you every week on that wonderful mandolin makes me very happy.


Cheers Don! You're too kind!

----------


## John Kelly

What a great project to undertake, Jill.  I am sure you will see it through, much to the delight of all of us who listen to you regularly.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

Week 8 of the 2019 Tune-A-Week project, a great jig I learnt recently from Angela Usher, "The Old Geese in the Bog":

----------

BJ O'Day, 

Charles E., 

Don Grieser, 

John Bertotti, 

John Kelly, 

Randi Gormley, 

seankeegan, 

WaxwellHaus, 

wildpikr, 

yankees1

----------


## Jill McAuley

Week 9's tune is a great jig learnt from Angela Usher, off of Mike McGoldrick's "Aurora" album, "Christy's Carrots":

----------

Anglocelt, 

Charles E., 

Don Grieser, 

John Bertotti, 

John Kelly, 

PH-Mando, 

Randi Gormley, 

wildpikr, 

Willem, 

yankees1

----------


## Jill McAuley

Last week was mad busy so I'm a wee bit late getting up Week 10's tune for my 2019 Tune A Week Project - here 'tis: a Frankie Gavin reel called "Alice's Reel", learnt recently at Marla Fibish's Winter Mandolin Intensive. Week 11 tune coming up on Friday!

----------

BJ O'Day, 

seankeegan, 

wildpikr

----------


## John Kelly

Project going well, Jill.  Geat sound from that mando.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## yankees1

Jill, How do you learn all these songs so quick ??? It takes me a LONG time to learn one new song ! Let's see, there is something called talent and youth !  :Smile:  I lack both !

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

Determined to not be late this week! Here's Week 11's tune for the Tune A Week project - a Mike McGoldrick jig called "Lost in Blackstick":

----------

BJ O'Day, 

Charles E., 

Don Grieser, 

John Bertotti, 

Mark Gunter, 

oliverkollar, 

wildpikr, 

yankees1

----------


## oliverkollar

Sounds excellent! 

Keep em' coming...

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## yankees1

> Determined to not be late this week! Here's Week 11's tune for the Tune A Week project - a Mike McGoldrick jig called "Lost in Blackstick":


  You are amazing Jill !

----------

Jill McAuley, 

John Bertotti

----------


## Brian560

They sound great Jill. I am amazed at how fluid your playing is, and that you can post a tune every week.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

> They sound great Jill. I am amazed at how fluid your playing is, and that you can post a tune every week.


Cheers Brian - it's the folks who do Tune-A-Day projects like Fergal Scahill that I'm in awe of! Way too daunting for me to even think about that!

----------


## Bogle

Well done, Jill...and you pull such fantastic tone from your Girouard!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Mark Marino

Hi Jill,  I really like that rendition of Peter Byrnes Fancy!   Would you have tab you could share?   I found a couple versions online but they are really sparse.     



> I've decided to do a Tune-A-Week project for 2019! Here is the tune for Week 1, a great wee jig called "Peter Byrne's Fancy":

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Hi Jill,  I really like that rendition of Peter Byrnes Fancy!   Would you have tab you could share?   I found a couple versions online but they are really sparse.


Hi Mark,
Here's a tabbed version that a guy I know from a Facebook tenor banjo group did from my recording of the tune:

----------


## wildpikr

Nice playing, Jill.  Your right hand triplets seem so smooth and effortless...I struggle with those.  Need more practice I guess. :Coffee:   Thanks for posting; this is a good thread to follow!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Mark Marino

Thanks Jill!   That was really helpful.   I am skipping most of the two note chords and that’s helping it flow, at least for now (in case anyone else attempts this).  Really amazing how fluid your playing is, harder than it initially appeared- thanks so much for posting these and challenging us folks!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

Here's the tune for Week 12 - a lovely hornpipe attributed to Junior Crehan, "Nellie Your Favour I'm Afraid I'll Not Gain"

----------

BJ O'Day, 

Charles E., 

Frithjof, 

John Bertotti, 

seankeegan, 

wildpikr

----------


## Charles E.

> Week 9's tune is a great jig learnt from Angela Usher, off of Mike McGoldrick's "Aurora" album, "Christy's Carrots":


Very nice Jill, are there also tunes such as " Annie's Asparagus" or "Betty's Broccoli"?     :Wink:

----------

Jill McAuley, 

John Bertotti

----------


## Jill McAuley

Week 13's tune is a great jig by the Kane Sisters called "Three Deer and a Hare":

----------

BJ O'Day, 

Don Grieser, 

Frithjof, 

John Bertotti, 

Mark Gunter, 

Max Girouard, 

oliverkollar, 

Simon DS, 

vetus scotia, 

wildpikr, 

Willem, 

yankees1

----------


## yankees1

You are an amazing player Jill !  :Smile:

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Charles E.

Wow, Jill, I really like that tune. Do you know if it has a counterpart in American Old Time?

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Mark Gunter

Wonderful time catching up on your last few weeks' posts, Jill, thank you for the entertainment! I've said it before often, and others have duly noted, your triplets are just awesome. I love to hear your Irish flow through the speakers.

----------

Don Grieser, 

Jill McAuley, 

Simon DS

----------


## oliverkollar

> your triplets are just awesome.


Super solid!

Sounds great...I really enjoyed this tune.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Wow, Jill, I really like that tune. Do you know if it has a counterpart in American Old Time?


It's an original tune penned by the Kane sisters so probably no counterpart to it in the Old Time repertoire. They play it in a set with another jig they wrote "An Pangur Ban", that I'm also working on.

----------

Charles E., 

Max Girouard

----------


## Charles E.

Thanks Jill, I'll look them both up.

----------


## BJ O'Day

That is a beautiful tune Jill. Thanks for sharing it.
BJ

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

Here's a mazurka for ye for Week 14 of the Tune-A-Week project. "Fowley's Mazurka", learnt from my tenor banjo teacher Angela Usher:

----------

Anglocelt, 

Don Grieser, 

Eric Platt, 

John Bertotti, 

Max Girouard, 

oliverkollar, 

wildpikr, 

yankees1

----------


## John Kelly

Well up to your usual standard, Jill!  Great tone and great picking, especially the triplets.

----------

Jill McAuley, 

yankees1

----------


## Jill McAuley

Week 15 of the Tune-A-Week project, a great Niall Vallely jig called "Emmett's Hedgehog":

----------

BJ O'Day, 

Don Grieser, 

Frithjof, 

John Bertotti, 

Max Girouard, 

Randi Gormley, 

wildpikr, 

yankees1

----------


## John Kelly

Another tune well played and delivered.  The odyssey continues apace. Congratulations on your efforts.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

Week 16 of the Tune-A-Week project, a great Paddy O'Brien reel called "Easter Sunday", well timed as Easter is just a few days away!

----------

BJ O'Day, 

Charles E., 

Don Grieser, 

Frithjof, 

John Bertotti, 

Max Girouard, 

wildpikr

----------


## Randi Gormley

lovely!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## John Kelly

Queen of the triplets strikes again.  Interesting progressions in this tune too.  Lovely offering, Jill.

----------

Charles E., 

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Queen of the triplets strikes again.  Interesting progressions in this tune too.  Lovely offering, Jill.


Cheers John! I do find Paddy O'Brien's tunes to have interesting progressions in them, as do Finbarr Dwyer tunes - perhaps because they were written on the box?

----------

John Kelly

----------


## Jill McAuley

Week 17 of the Tune A Week project - a wee bit late because I have another big project on at the moment (trying to raise money to buy an organic farm back in Ireland to open a farm animal sanctuary!). Here's a jig for ye, by Mike McGoldrick I believe, "Old Rafferty's Apples":

----------

BJ O'Day, 

Don Grieser, 

John Bertotti, 

Max Girouard, 

wildpikr

----------


## Jill McAuley

All caught up now - here's the Week 18 tune for the Tune A Week project, a lovely jig by the Kane Sisters, "An Pangur Bán" - the title is taken from an old Irish poem written by a monk about his cat. This one goes well after the Week 13 tune, "Three Deer and a Hare":

----------

BJ O'Day, 

Charles E., 

Don Grieser, 

Frithjof, 

John Bertotti, 

John Kelly, 

Max Girouard, 

oliverkollar, 

wildpikr

----------


## Jill McAuley

Here's week 19's tune: A reel by Colm O'Donnell - "The Road to Monalea":

----------

BJ O'Day, 

Don Grieser, 

John Bertotti, 

John Kelly, 

Max Girouard, 

wildpikr

----------


## Jill McAuley

Week 20 of the Tune A Week project, haven't run out of tunes yet! This week it's a lovely Ciarán Tourish jig called "Port Chuilinn":

----------

BJ O'Day, 

Don Grieser, 

Gary Leonard, 

John Bertotti, 

John Kelly, 

Max Girouard, 

oliverkollar, 

wildpikr

----------


## John Kelly

Your usual great tone and very clean playing, Jill.  You always make it look so relaxed and easy yet we know that nailing the triplets and other wee bits can be so demanding!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Your usual great tone and very clean playing, Jill.  You always make it look so relaxed and easy yet we know that nailing the triplets and other wee bits can be so demanding!


Cheers John! I think that recording tunes so regularly is really helping me relax more when the camera is on!

----------


## Jill McAuley

Week 21 is a wee bit late, here's a nice Finbarr Dwyer reel for ye all, "The Kylebrack Rambler":

----------

BJ O'Day, 

Don Grieser, 

John Bertotti, 

John Kelly, 

oliverkollar, 

Simon DS, 

wildpikr, 

yankees1

----------


## Jill McAuley

Catching up now, so here's the tune for Week 22, a jig called "Sean McGlynn's":

----------

BJ O'Day, 

Don Grieser, 

John Bertotti, 

oliverkollar, 

Randi Gormley, 

wildpikr

----------


## John Kelly

Two tunes in three days!  You are pushing the bar even higher for yourself here, Jill.  Lovely playing again.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Two tunes in three days!  You are pushing the bar even higher for yourself here, Jill.  Lovely playing again.


Cheers John - so far been able to keep the pace up - may get a bit more challenging at the end of June as there's a slight chance that I'll be heading home to Ireland for a few weeks. Won't have the mandolin with me, but will have a banjo so it and dodgy phone video footage may have to stand in for the mandolin and the nice video camera for awhile!

----------


## John Kelly

> Cheers John - so far been able to keep the pace up - may get a bit more challenging at the end of June as there's a slight chance that I'll be heading home to Ireland for a few weeks. Won't have the mandolin with me, but will have a banjo so it and dodgy phone video footage may have to stand in for the mandolin and the nice video camera for awhile!


But I bet you will manage to get something posted.  The Irish air, if not the Guinness, will inspire you!  :Whistling:

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

Week 23 of the Tune A Week project, had to do a Paddy Fahey (RIP) tune after the sad news this week -  a reel for ye, "Paddy Fahey's No. 14":

----------

BJ O'Day, 

John Bertotti, 

John Kelly, 

Patrick Melly, 

Randi Gormley, 

wildpikr

----------


## John Bertotti

I was watching your thumb, in the video, it seems there is a fair amount of thumb and possibly forefinger movement in using the pick. Is it the vid or do you use your fingers a lot to move the pick? I have been trying not to use my thumb and finger. It seems to me it is always said to use the wrist. I think since I have started using less finger movement and more wrist things have slowed down a lot. Just curious I am starting to wonder if there is no right way but the way that works best for each individual. Thanks!

----------


## John Bertotti

> Cheers Brian - it's the folks who do Tune-A-Day projects like Fergal Scahill that I'm in awe of! Way too daunting for me to even think about that!


A tune a day is currently beyond my comprehension a tune a week is incredible. I haven’t even need able to get to a tune a month, yet! I hope it gets better as wrists and finger loosen up and my brain starts remembering!

At the end of your tune a week we should have a giant vote for our favorite one done over the course of your posts. I don’t know about anyone else but I would be curious to see what are some of the favorites. Out of all the ones you have allocated so far so you have a favorite?

----------


## Jill McAuley

> I was watching your thumb, in the video, it seems there is a fair amount of thumb and possibly forefinger movement in using the pick. Is it the vid or do you use your fingers a lot to move the pick? I have been trying not to use my thumb and finger. It seems to me it is always said to use the wrist. I think since I have started using less finger movement and more wrist things have slowed down a lot. Just curious I am starting to wonder if there is no right way but the way that works best for each individual. Thanks!


I think the thumb movement would be some of my tenor banjo technique overlapping here - it's something I'm actually trying to eliminate from my mandolin playing but it's proving difficult since the tenor banjo is my primary instrument. I definitely wouldn't be emulating it!

----------

John Bertotti

----------


## Jill McAuley

> A tune a day is currently beyond my comprehension a tune a week is incredible. I haven’t even need able to get to a tune a month, yet! I hope it gets better as wrists and finger loosen up and my brain starts remembering!
> 
> At the end of your tune a week we should have a giant vote for our favorite one done over the course of your posts. I don’t know about anyone else but I would be curious to see what are some of the favorites. Out of all the ones you have allocated so far so you have a favorite?


Difficult to choose a favourite amongst them, but I definitely love the two jigs by the Kane sisters "Three Deer and a Hare" and Pangur Ban" - from the moment I heard those tunes I wanted to learn them so the Tune a Week was a great motivator for me to finally get around to doing so!

----------

John Bertotti

----------


## John Bertotti

I liked Creeping Docken, The Maple Leaf, and Paddy O'Brien's hornpipe the best of the first page.
And onto the second I agree Three Deer and a Hare, is great, and I liked Fowley's Mazurka, and and and, I can't just pick one.
I hope you put up a download of all these at the end of your posts. I drive a lot it would make a nice playlist.

Thanks!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

Week 24's tune: a reel called "Paddy Kelly's", learnt off of Peter Carberry's album "Traditional Irish Music from Co. Longford":

----------

BJ O'Day, 

John Bertotti, 

oliverkollar, 

Simon DS, 

wildpikr

----------


## John Bertotti

Very nice again and it sounds like a fun tune as well. Which brings me to another question or two. 

We all have our favorite songs but do you find any of these so far more fun to play than the others?

Do you have any original, created by Jill songs to share?


Thanks!

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Very nice again and it sounds like a fun tune as well. Which brings me to another question or two. 
> 
> We all have our favorite songs but do you find any of these so far more fun to play than the others?
> 
> Do you have any original, created by Jill songs to share?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for the kind words John. I definitely find this one to be a fun tune to play. I think all the tunes I've posted for this project are fun to play - that's one of the things that draws me to them. I'll usually have one particular tune in my repertoire that I particularly favour, but then another one will cycle in to take it's place. Paddy Kelly's had definitely been on the favourite list since learning it. 

No original Jill tunes yet but that's definitely something I want to try my hand at - maybe that will be next year's project, though I might need to space it out to an Original Tune a Month or Original Tune a Season (Winter/Spring/Summer/Fall) - definitely wouldn't be able to keep up a Tune a Week pace for that!

----------

John Bertotti

----------


## John Kelly

Another fine rendition, Jill.  Such clean playing, but still you get something of you into the tunes.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

Week 25 for the Tune A Week Project - a lovely four part jig called "Kit O'Mahoney's", but I only played it once through because I wasn't quite confident of getting through all four parts again without making a mistake!

----------

BJ O'Day, 

John Bertotti, 

oliverkollar, 

wildpikr, 

yankees1

----------


## John Kelly

Yet another little gem, Jill.  Those triplet ornaments are so beautifully played.  I agree with you about 4-parters - we have that with so many of our Scottish pipe marches where it is so easy to mix the parts around - and this from an instrument that only has a range of nine notes!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## wildpikr

> Week 25 for the Tune A Week Project - a lovely four part jig called "Kit O'Mahoney's", but I only played it once through because I wasn't quite confident of getting through all four parts again without making a mistake!


Another nice tune...but I wouldn't look at it as making a mistake - you're improvising! :Grin: 

Thanks for posting...

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Simon DS

Jill McAuley: “...but I only played it once through because I wasn't quite confident of getting through all four parts again without making a mistake!”

-no problem, you play it through once, I play the vid through four times.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Week 26 - halfway thru the year, just another 26 weeks to go! Here's a short and sweet jig for ye, "The Stolen Purse":

----------

BJ O'Day, 

Charles E., 

John Bertotti, 

Mandolin Cafe, 

oliverkollar, 

Simon DS, 

wildpikr

----------


## Harley Marty

Nice! & I enjoyed hearing it on the banjo. What's the greater challenge knowing the tunes or knowing the names of the tunes?

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## John Bertotti

I have actually been watching to see when you posted next. Thanks again! I find myself looking forward to these vid posts. For me its like when I was a kid and had to wait for the next episode of some show on tv that came on once a week! I will honestly miss this if you stop at 52. What would be cool and just a thought but hearing you go through all of these a second year. I am curious how or if they would change and for some hearing all the parts through.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Nice! & I enjoyed hearing it on the banjo. What's the greater challenge knowing the tunes or knowing the names of the tunes?


I either remember the tune but forget the name of it or remember the name of it but forget the tune!

----------


## Jill McAuley

> I have actually been watching to see when you posted next. Thanks again! I find myself looking forward to these vid posts. For me it’s like when I was a kid and had to wait for the next episode of some show on tv that came on once a week! I will honestly miss this if you stop at 52. What would be cool and just a thought but hearing you go through all of these a second year. I am curious how or if they would change and for some hearing all the parts through.


Cheers John! I'm actually off home to Ireland for a quick visit for a couple of weeks this day next week, may have the banjo with me so will try to keep posting, otherwise I may have to post a glut of "catch up tunes when I get back from my trip! Should be able to squeeze in the tune for Week 27 before I go though!

----------

John Bertotti

----------


## Harley Marty

> Cheers John! I'm actually off home to Ireland for a quick visit for a couple of weeks this day next week, may have the banjo with me so will try to keep posting, otherwise I may have to post a glut of "catch up tunes when I get back from my trip! Should be able to squeeze in the tune for Week 27 before I go though!


If you're passing through Mullingar you most welcome to use my 16" scale mandolin. I'm through to the Leinster fleadh on Mandolin but I don't think I'll  compete in it as I'm through in 10 categories (Tenor banjo, mandolin, button accordion, flute, tin whistle, fiddle, mouth organ, saxophone, newly composed tunes & story telling). I can leave it behind the bar at one of the local pubs & you can drop it in on your way back.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## John Bertotti

> Cheers John! I'm actually off home to Ireland for a quick visit for a couple of weeks this day next week, may have the banjo with me so will try to keep posting, otherwise I may have to post a glut of "catch up tunes when I get back from my trip! Should be able to squeeze in the tune for Week 27 before I go though!


Safe travels Jill!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

> If you're passing through Mullingar you most welcome to use my 16" scale mandolin. I'm through to the Leinster fleadh on Mandolin but I don't think I'll  compete in it as I'm through in 10 categories (Tenor banjo, mandolin, button accordion, flute, tin whistle, fiddle, mouth organ, saxophone, newly composed tunes & story telling). I can leave it behind the bar at one of the local pubs & you can drop it in on your way back.


Cheers! I may take you up on that! Best of luck at the Leinster fleadh!

----------


## yankees1

> Week 25 for the Tune A Week Project - a lovely four part jig called "Kit O'Mahoney's", but I only played it once through because I wasn't quite confident of getting through all four parts again without making a mistake!


You are amazing Jill ! I wish I had half your ability !  :Smile:

----------

Jill McAuley, 

Toycona

----------


## John Kelly

Standard as high as ever here, Jill.
Enjoy your trip home too.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## seankeegan

Safe travels Jill. The Girouard is sounding great.

----------

Jill McAuley, 

Toycona

----------


## wildpikr

Another echo: have a good trip.  I'm looking forward to your next tune [or tunes] from wherever you might send it...

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Scott L

> I think the thumb movement would be some of my tenor banjo technique overlapping here - it's something I'm actually trying to eliminate from my mandolin playing but it's proving difficult since the tenor banjo is my primary instrument. I definitely wouldn't be emulating it!


I certainly would like to emulate that!

----------


## Harley Marty

> Cheers! I may take you up on that! Best of luck at the Leinster fleadh!


No worries Jill I pm'd you yesterday with my contacts. I definitely won't be competing in mandolin, just looked up the timetable & I'm down for 7 categories at the same time with one being in a different venue or town! You can also have a tenor guitar the play around with for your stay here, would you like a fast or a slow one :-) :Mandosmiley:

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

Cheers Marty - it looks like my itinerary won't bring me near Mullingar for this visit - will be in Dingle, then up to Clare for stays in Kilkee and Feakle, looking at a few properties up in Carrick on Shannon and then heading back to Dublin via Drogheda to fly back to the States. Thanks for your generous and kind offer!

----------

Harley Marty

----------


## John Bertotti

Jill, I hope you are able to share a few pictures of your journey! I have always wanted to go to Ireland if only to get some Kilkenny's Irish Cream ale, a Guinness product I think. Sadly someone told me they stopped making it. Anywho have a great trip!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Jill, I hope you are able to share a few pictures of your journey! I have always wanted to go to Ireland if only to get some Kilkenny's Irish Cream ale, a Guinness product I think. Sadly someone told me they stopped making it. Anywho have a great trip!


Cheers John! I'll definitely share some pix. I'll be in Dublin for a few days before flying back and plan on getting over to the Saturday or Sunday session at The Cobblestone.

----------

John Bertotti

----------


## Jill McAuley

Somehow managed to squeeze in time between packing to record a tune for Week 27 - a reel written by Josephine Keegan called "The Aughacashel".

----------

John Bertotti, 

Simon DS, 

wildpikr

----------


## seankeegan

Lol, if you're in Drogheda you're very welcome to come 20 mins north and record your tune of the week on my Girouard in my studio. I've even got the same nt5 microphones.  :Smile:

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Lol, if you're in Drogheda you're very welcome to come 20 mins north and record your tune of the week on my Girouard in my studio. I've even got the same nt5 microphones.


Cheers Sean, I'll only be passing through to drop me rental car off in Drogheda though, and then on a train down to Dublin!

----------


## wildpikr

Nice reel and well-played.  I seem to hear what might be influences [at least in the A part of the tune] in another tune that I'm familiar with called "Leather Britches".  Thanks for fitting this into your busy itinerary!

----------


## Jill McAuley

Playing catch up after being away for a few weeks! Here's Week 28's tune (late), a nice Paddy O'Brien reel called "Iniscealtra":



And the tune for Week 29 is a jig called "Wallop the Pot Lid" aka "The Mouse in the Cupboard":

----------

Anglocelt, 

Harley Marty, 

John Bertotti, 

wildpikr

----------


## Jill McAuley

All caught up now! Here's Week 30's tune - "The Stig Jig" by John McCartin:

----------

Harley Marty, 

John Bertotti, 

John Van Zandt, 

wildpikr

----------


## Jill McAuley

No mandolin content as I decided not to bring an instrument with me, but a few pix from me trip:

Somewhere in Clare - had to pull over to take a photo it was such a lovely day, this was near the Burren (I was driving from Lisdoonvarna to Carrick on Shannon that day and did so via the Clare Circuit)



Earlier in my trip I was picking up friends at Cork Airport and took a side trip to Mallow to visit The Donkey Sanctuary (I'm trying to open up a small farm animal sanctuary myself so was interested to see their set up)



The Conor Pass outside of Dingle, Co. Kerry (met up with some friends from the States for a few days and took them here)



The purpose of my trip - looking at properties! This one was in Mayo, I've made an offer on it but not sure if it'll come to anything....

----------

Charles E., 

John Bertotti, 

John Van Zandt

----------


## John Bertotti

I keep playing the last two back to back they seem very very very similar to me.

----------


## John Bertotti

Very open if we were always a bit greener here it would look very similar. Thanks for the pics!

----------


## Simon DS

Thanks again Jill for the motivation -your triplets. I like the accompaniment in Stig jig too. Good luck.

----------


## Randi Gormley

Lovely as always. I'll admit to wondering how and where you put your fiddly bits since I haven't known any of the tunes you've posted to compare, but I do know Wallop the Potlid so that was a comparison I could do! Play on!

----------


## wildpikr

Welcome back and thanks for posting the tunes!

----------


## John Kelly

You seem to have had a good break back in your home country, Jill.
Great tunes once again and a fine effort to catch up so quickly.  I especially liked the reel!

----------


## Anglocelt

Nice playing Jill. I do like a good mazurka and that is one of the best. On this side of the pond it is usually called the Barnacle Redowa.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Week 31's tune is a great Paddy O'Brien reel called "The Swallow's Nest":

----------

John Bertotti, 

wildpikr, 

yankees1

----------


## John Bertotti

This one sounds great as well! Did you happen to hear any on your trip you plan to use?

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## John Kelly

And still she produces the little gems!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

> This one sounds great as well! Did you happen to hear any on your trip you plan to use?


I heard so many great tunes on me trip, will definitely be learning them and hopefully they'll show up in the Tune-A-Week soon!

----------

John Bertotti, 

yankees1

----------


## John Bertotti

I am going through and getting all the titles you mention or played. Seems a great way to start a library to learn. In the middle of the prairie, my access to Celtic anything is mostly limited by the region. A few Irish pubs in Sioux Falls but I don't drink much and the potential to lose my job is too great. So the internet rules for my enjoyment of this type of music. Thanks again for putting these up!


Nice avatar picture!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

Week 32 - only 20 more weeks to go! Another reel for ye, "The Mossy Banks", goes well after "Iniscealtra", which was an earlier Tune of the Week. It's a three part reel but I only played it through once as wasn't confident of getting through it a second time!

----------

John Bertotti, 

oliverkollar, 

wildpikr, 

yankees1

----------


## John Bertotti

Wow, how do you learn all these so fast. Most excellent!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Wow, how do you learn all these so fast. Most excellent!


I've usually worked on a tune for a couple of weeks before recording it for the project, so it's a bit like an assembly line!

----------

John Bertotti, 

John Van Zandt

----------


## yankees1

> Wow, how do you learn all these so fast. Most excellent!


 Talent !

----------

John Bertotti

----------


## John Bertotti

> I've usually worked on a tune for a couple of weeks before recording it for the project, so it's a bit like an assembly line!


So at any given time you practice some you already know work on one for a future recording then throw another new one in! I have troubles with just one.

----------


## Charles E.

Holy triplets Batman!   :Disbelief:

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

Week 33's tune is an Ed Reavy reel called "Maudabawn Chapel", (gotta get some new strings on the mandolin soon!):

----------

Harley Marty, 

John Bertotti, 

oliverkollar, 

wildpikr

----------


## John Kelly

Two more fine entries, Jill.  Amazing that you have managed not only to keep finding the tunes, but to play them at a consistently very high standard.   :Mandosmiley:

----------

Charles E., 

Jill McAuley

----------


## yankees1

> Week 33's tune is an Ed Reavy reel called "Maudabawn Chapel", (gotta get some new strings on the mandolin soon!):


 Assuming you have CM Bluegrass series strings on your Girouard as this is what Max normally installs on new builds , are you sticking by these or experimenting with others ? I just received CM Monel strings and will give these a try but very happy with the CM Bluegrass series strings on my Girouard oval ! I still always go back to GHS A270's for my Ellis F and A 5 mandolins. Just put CM Monels on my Ellis F5 but jury still out !  :Smile:

----------

wildpikr

----------


## John Bertotti

Really nice! I liked that one a lot. If I was the type onget jealous I would be. Dry jealous, but I’m not. Instead You make me want to practice more! Thanks!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Assuming you have CM Bluegrass series strings on your Girouard as this is what Max normally installs on new builds , are you sticking by these or experimenting with others ? I just received CM Monel strings and will give these a try but very happy with the CM Bluegrass series strings on my Girouard oval ! I still always go back to GHS A270's for my Ellis F and A 5 mandolins. Just put CM Monels on my Ellis F5 but jury still out !


Yes, they're the CM Bluegrass strings - I used to use them on my Collings and A-jr. so will definitely be sticking with them!

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Two more fine entries, Jill.  Amazing that you have managed not only to keep finding the tunes, but to play them at a consistently very high standard.


Cheers John! It's definitely helped that I've been taking tenor banjo lessons from Angela Usher since January so I've learnt a ton of tunes from her, and I've also gone back and relearnt tunes I knew ages ago but never got around to recording - this would be one of them - I first learnt this one back in Ireland when I was taking banjo lessons from Angelina Carberry but haven't really played it since then so about 11 years ago!

----------


## Randi Gormley

Fiddler friend of mine who used to run a learning session brought this one to us once upon a time and I've always loved it. Forgot about it over the years, but now I'm up for relearning it -- many thanks!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

Wee bit late with the tune for Week 34 (which was last week!) - here 'tis: a nice reel called "The Silver Strand":

----------

Harley Marty, 

John Bertotti, 

oliverkollar, 

wildpikr, 

yankees1

----------


## Jill McAuley

Finally caught up - here's the tune for Week 35, a hornpipe called "The Few Bob", a Joe Ryan tune I think:

----------

Harley Marty, 

John Bertotti, 

John Kelly, 

Randi Gormley, 

wildpikr, 

yankees1

----------


## Jill McAuley

Here's the tune for week 36 - a reel called "Tom Ahearn's":

----------

Frithjof, 

Harley Marty, 

John Bertotti, 

John Kelly, 

wildpikr, 

yankees1

----------


## John Bertotti

Really nice but you left me wanting more!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## yankees1

> Here's the tune for week 36 - a reel called "Tom Ahearn's":


It still amazes me how you can learn so many tunes so quickly Jill !  :Smile:

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Randi Gormley

Very nice -- and the mandolin just sounds sweeter every tune!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## John Bertotti

Jill, how many times have you changed strings over the course of the vids and do you remember at which week before or after the vid? Just curious, listening to the first and this last one the differences I hear in tone form then to now if it is just me or related to something else. I like the sound now more so than the first 10 or so vids. They seemed to me to have a bit more of something, I don't know the word to use a bit of edge maybe, that I don't hear now.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Haven't changed strings at all - in fact I'm way overdue for a string change. You may be hearing a difference in sound due to me playing around with mic placement for the first few videos, trying to find the sweet spot between not too close and not too far away.

----------

John Bertotti

----------


## John Bertotti

> Haven't changed strings at all - in fact I'm way overdue for a string change. You may be hearing a difference in sound due to me playing around with mic placement for the first few videos, trying to find the sweet spot between not too close and not too far away.


HAHA thanks you anticipated my next question about mic placement and even a different room? I thought I saw metion of the interface you used but I haven't found it again.

----------


## Jill McAuley

> HAHA thanks you anticipated my next question about mic placement and even a different room? I thought I saw metion of the interface you used but I haven't found it again.


Same room, though I did change the location/angle in the room I was sitting out as it seemed to work out better as far as the acoustics go - I'm in a basement apartment with low ceilings so at the mercy of that environment. I use a Zoom Q8 video camera with two Rode NT3 mics set up - one pointing towards the bridge area and one pointing towards where the neck joins the body.

----------

John Bertotti

----------


## yankees1

> It still amazes me how you can learn so many tunes so quickly Jill !


 Still using that BC 35 pick ?

----------


## John Bertotti

Wow, that Q8 looks pretty handy! Is your sound directly out of the Q8? It sounds really good, if that is straight out of the Q8 it is impressive. I am trying to get better and your replies and vids have been a very good motivator thanks, Jill! Maybe I should ask this in a different thread but I am curious about your triplets. How did you get so darn good at them! Any special exercises that got you going or pushed you on with them or was it all just serious woodshedding?

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Still using that BC 35 pick ?


Yes, still using a BC TPR35!

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Wow, that Q8 looks pretty handy! Is your sound directly out of the Q8? It sounds really good, if that is straight out of the Q8 it is impressive. I am trying to get better and your replies and vids have been a very good motivator thanks, Jill! Maybe I should ask this in a different thread but I am curious about your triplets. How did you get so darn good at them! Any special exercises that got you going or pushed you on with them or was it all just serious woodshedding?


I plug the Rode mics into the Q8 - the on board mic is pretty good, but it's even better running your own mics off it.

Regarding the triplets, they always felt really natural for me to play from the get-go. My tenor banjo teacher at the time, Angelina Carberry, had me incorporating them into tunes right from the start, just playing them slowly so they never felt awkward or difficult to play. I used to warm up by playing scales but playing triplets for each note of the scale, and that helped too. The other thing is that folks tend to think that triplets are actually faster then they really are, so they rush them and then their timing gets off. Also it's important that your right hand is relaxed as tension kills triplets dead!

----------

John Bertotti, 

John Kelly

----------


## John Kelly

Great advice there, Jill, especially regarding the speed of the triplets.  In Scottish music it is tempting to speed the triplets in Strathspeys and in the pipe marches, especially in the 6/8 marches - I know as I have to keep myself in check when playing those tunes!  Playing along with fiddlers and for dancers is a big help in getting your timing consistent.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

Week 37's tune is a lovely jig called "The Maid in the Green":

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Harley Marty, 

John Bertotti, 

oliverkollar, 

wildpikr

----------


## John Bertotti

I am so jealous of those triplets! Seems I am making no progress at all! But it's a great tune and sounds most excellent! I find I hope you continue to post tunes after this year is over! I am finding I really look forward to the next post. Like when I was a kid waiting for the next episode of some tv show but it would only be on once a week Thanks again!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## yankees1

> I am so jealous of those triplets! Seems I am making no progress at all! But it's a great tune and sounds most excellent! I find I hope you continue to post tunes after this year is over! I am finding I really look forward to the next post. Like when I was a kid waiting for the next episode of some tv show but it would only be on once a week Thanks again!


I agree and Jill is amazing ! Very talented lady ! A very nice sounding Girouard oval also !

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

> I am so jealous of those triplets! Seems I am making no progress at all! But it's a great tune and sounds most excellent! I find I hope you continue to post tunes after this year is over! I am finding I really look forward to the next post. Like when I was a kid waiting for the next episode of some tv show but it would only be on once a week Thanks again!


Cheers John! If all goes to plan I'll be moving back to Ireland in the early Spring next year - not sure what my internet access will be like (living rurally) but I'm going to try to keep posting tunes, but it might have to be on a monthly basis rather than weekly, as I'll be very busy getting an organic farm/farm animal sanctuary started!

----------

John Bertotti

----------


## John Bertotti

> Cheers John! If all goes to plan I'll be moving back to Ireland in the early Spring next year - not sure what my internet access will be like (living rurally) but I'm going to try to keep posting tunes, but it might have to be on a monthly basis rather than weekly, as I'll be very busy getting an organic farm/farm animal sanctuary started!


Sounds like a fun project good luck!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## yankees1

> Cheers John! If all goes to plan I'll be moving back to Ireland in the early Spring next year - not sure what my internet access will be like (living rurally) but I'm going to try to keep posting tunes, but it might have to be on a monthly basis rather than weekly, as I'll be very busy getting an organic farm/farm animal sanctuary started!


Good luck to you Jill in your Ireland adventure/projects !

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## John Bertotti

Jill, I don't know if you ever worked a farm but prepare yourself it is a lot of work! I'm on 5.5 acres and it is non stop. On the other hand, it is a load of fun to just sit on the porch and noodle around and funny how each animal has an instrument it likes or doesn't like. I have cats and some love the mandolin and will come and sit while I play and others shake their heads and leave, but, pull out the Martin 000 and they show up while the others leave. Birds will come and sit depending on the song. Just crazy and cool all at the same time.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Jill, I don't know if you ever worked a farm but prepare yourself it is a lot of work! I'm on 5.5 acres and it is non stop. On the other hand, it is a load of fun to just sit on the porch and noodle around and funny how each animal has an instrument it likes or doesn't like. I have cats and some love the mandolin and will come and sit while I play and others shake their heads and leave, but, pull out the Martin 000 and they show up while the others leave. Birds will come and sit depending on the song. Just crazy and cool all at the same time.


When I was back home in July looking at properties I stayed for a few days with pals in Co. Clare, just outside of Kilkee - we were out behind the cottage playing some tunes one evening and the neighbor's donkeys joined in with us! I think we were playing The Clare Reel!

----------

John Bertotti

----------


## John Kelly

What a great piece of playing on that jig, Jill.

Good luck with the new scheme and your return to Ireland in the spring.  If you approach it with the same enthusiasm and expertise you devote to your music then I'm sure it will be a great success.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

Oops, a week late with last week's tune, so here's the tune for Week 38: "The Piper's Chair", a jig learnt at a Marla Fibish workshop earlier this year:



And Week 39's tune: "Up and About in the Morning", a jig learnt from Angelina Carberry years ago:

----------

Harley Marty, 

John Bertotti, 

Randi Gormley, 

Simon DS, 

wildpikr

----------


## wildpikr

Hi Jill,

Your tunes are beginning to inspire me to try to learn more Celtic music.  Are these tunes all played from memory?  Is there a written compilation [notation or tab] that can be found?

Thanks again for all the posts!

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Hi Jill,
> 
> Your tunes are beginning to inspire me to try to learn more Celtic music.  Are these tunes all played from memory?  Is there a written compilation [notation or tab] that can be found?
> 
> Thanks again for all the posts!


Cheers Mike! I play all the tunes I know from memory, and learn them mostly by ear, though I occasionally use ABC's which I look up over on thesession.org  (notation can be found there as well).

----------


## wildpikr

> Cheers Mike! I play all the tunes I know from memory, and learn them mostly by ear, though I occasionally use ABC's which I look up over on thesession.org  (notation can be found there as well).


Thanks for the reply Jill.  I've never been to thesession.org - might need to go lurking for awhile.  I forgot to mention that I plan on using your videos as tutorials so maybe the learn by ear approach might be better...time will tell.

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Thanks for the reply Jill.  I've never been to thesession.org - might need to go lurking for awhile.  I forgot to mention that I plan on using your videos as tutorials so maybe the learn by ear approach might be better...time will tell.


You can always use the slow down feature on Youtube which I find helpful when learning tunes by ear.

----------

wildpikr

----------


## Jill McAuley

Week 40 of the Tune A Week project - only 12 weeks left! Here's a reel for ye, "The Crib of Perches"

----------

GreenMTBoy, 

John Bertotti, 

Randi Gormley, 

wildpikr

----------


## Simon DS

Thanks for all your tunes Jill, I’m not sure if I can learn them all but I’ll give The Piper’s Chair a go. Really nice, thanks.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## John Bertotti

GREAT! I just realised these are all on youtube so I subscribed. Maybe now I can learn some!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## John Bertotti

Jill you did this last tune on YouTube with a banjo also, what banjo is it? Sounded really good also.

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Jill you did this last tune on YouTube with a banjo also, what banjo is it? Sounded really good also.


Cheers John, I have a JP Whitechapel tenor banjo - it's an open back with arch top tone ring(the tone ring is made from bell brass from the now closed Whitechapel foundry in London), made by Jim Patton in Liverpool - awesome banjos, folks like Angela Usher, John Carty, Maggie Carty, Alan Reid and Stevie Dunne play them, hands down the best tenor banjo I've ever played, still can't believe I own one!

----------


## John Bertotti

> Cheers John, I have a JP Whitechapel tenor banjo - it's an open back with arch top tone ring(the tone ring is made from bell brass from the now closed Whitechapel foundry in London), made by Jim Patton in Liverpool - awesome banjos, folks like Angela Usher, John Carty, Maggie Carty, Alan Reid and Stevie Dunne play them, hands down the best tenor banjo I've ever played, still can't believe I own one!


I should know better than to ask questions you have just given me
An entirely new subject to research. I didn’t know there was such a thing as a tenor banjo or arched top banjo. I am completely clueless and the ar h top really has my interest! Thanks!

----------


## Jill McAuley

Late with Tune 41 because I've had a poxy cold, so combining it and Tune 42 in the same post - Tune 41 is a reel called "John Brennan's":



And Tune 42 is short and sweet, a jig called "Jig in A", learnt from Angelina Carberry years ago. I was only able to get through the A and B parts once because they were testing the fire alarms in by building just as I went to record this tune - that means that every minute the alarms sounded for a solid hour!

----------

bruce.b, 

Charles E., 

Harley Marty, 

Randi Gormley, 

wildpikr, 

yankees1

----------


## John Bertotti

You did great not a singel sniffle!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

Here's the Tune for Week 43, a reel called "The Thrush in the Storm":

----------

bruce.b, 

Harley Marty, 

John Bertotti, 

wildpikr

----------


## John Bertotti

Very nice I found it particularly relaxing! Thanks!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## John Kelly

Great playing, Jill.  So, only 9 more weeks and tunes to complete your year!  It has been a fantastic project and effort on your part.  

Now, what do you follow it up with?  :Confused:  :Mandosmiley:

----------

yankees1

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Great playing, Jill.  So, only 9 more weeks and tunes to complete your year!  It has been a fantastic project and effort on your part.  
> 
> Now, what do you follow it up with?


Cheers John! I'm chuffed that I've managed to stay the course with the project! As to what to follow it up with, I amn't sure, though I'll probably have to focus all my attention on getting my organic farm/farm animal sanctuary off the ground in 2020, if, fingers crossed, we finally close on the property in the next few weeks! Once I've got the time I may embark on a Tune-A-Month project, with all 12 tunes being original compositions.

----------

Harley Marty, 

John Bertotti, 

yankees1

----------


## John Bertotti

> Cheers John! I'm chuffed that I've managed to stay the course with the project! As to what to follow it up with, I amn't sure, though I'll probably have to focus all my attention on getting my organic farm/farm animal sanctuary off the ground in 2020, if, fingers crossed, we finally close on the property in the next few weeks! Once I've got the time I may embark on a Tune-A-Month project, with all 12 tunes being original compositions.


Now those are fine goals worthy of pursuing! Farms critters and music go hand in hand!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## wildpikr

Have to agree with John...may your diligence reap reward!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

Week 44 of the Tune A Week Project - perfect timing as it's Halloween I've chosen "The Haunted House" a great jig by Vincent Broderick, ghostly lights on the headstock aren't the result of an apparition, it's just the reflection of the vivarium that houses 7 small tree frogs that's right across from me!:

----------

John Bertotti, 

wildpikr

----------


## John Bertotti

Keeping in mind I'm the guy on the outside looking in. I love this one but Haunted House, seems like a worng name to me. When I listened to it I coudl visualize a shepard wandering aorund with his flcok over the hills, literaly this is what comes to my mind. I have no idea how this soung could be related to a haunted house. Nevertheless great tune I loved it!

Maybe you could get your future critters to follow you around while playing this one!

----------


## Jill McAuley

Here's what I found on thesession.org about the tune's background:

_"Young lads, Vincent & Peter were out on the bicycle one late night, returning from playing out, when they heard music. Naturally they came to a stop. They were attracted to the sound and searched for it, coming to a large house all lit up and folks could be seen dancing through the windows, all gussied up and in their finery. The two of them paused for awhile to listen and watch the goings on, but they were tired and eventually made their way home. The next day, curious, and not remembering such a place on the way before, a road well travelled by them, they returned. All they could find were ruins, a grand house long gone to ruin. 

This tune came on them, so really, there’s almost no claim to it except by those ghosts…"_

----------

Harley Marty, 

John Bertotti, 

Northwest Steve

----------


## John Bertotti

Wow great story! That would make a great Halloween show! Thanks

----------


## Jill McAuley

Here's the tune for Week 45 - a great Finbarr Dwyer reel called "The Holly Bush":

----------

Charles E., 

John Bertotti, 

oliverkollar, 

Simon DS, 

wildpikr

----------


## wildpikr

Another gem, Jill.  Just curious, are you already familiar with these tunes or are you actually learning a new one each week before posting?  Whatever the case, they are well executed at a nice toe-tapping tempo...thanks!

----------

Jill McAuley, 

John Bertotti

----------


## John Bertotti

Love it! In a previous post, we discussed your thumb movement. I was curious how it would work out so I have tried it a few times and found it is oddly quickly reactive for instance I think it helps pull off those triplets you have mastered. I am going to play with it a bit more and see what happens. I also have found it tends to help with timing a bit because it is always on a downstroke. I am not good at triplets but here how it seems to have worked out. I perceive that on the first downstroke it lets me react into the move quicker and lets me put a bit more resistance, grip, on the pick for the up and subsequent downstroke. Rather than losing my pick in the strings as has happened before. Yes Yes I have dropped my pick between the strings before then spent a minute fishing it out of the Oval hole, everyone feel free to laugh now because my 2-year-old at the time thought it was funny and started coming over and asking for my pick only to shove it into the oval hole and laugh while I worked on fishing it out. And as any nutty dad would do I laughed with him and gave it to him when he asked again. I digress sorry.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Another gem, Jill.  Just curious, are you already familiar with these tunes or are you actually learning a new one each week before posting?  Whatever the case, they are well executed at a nice toe-tapping tempo...thanks!


The bulk of these tunes are new ones I've learned with a few here and there being tunes I learned ages ago (like 11 years ago) that dropped off my radar and haven't been played since then - this tune would be in the latter category!

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Love it! In a previous post, we discussed your thumb movement. I was curious how it would work out so I have tried it a few times and found it is oddly quickly reactive for instance I think it helps pull off those triplets you have mastered. I am going to play with it a bit more and see what happens. I also have found it tends to help with timing a bit because it is always on a downstroke. I am not good at triplets but here how it seems to have worked out. I perceive that on the first downstroke it lets me react into the move quicker and lets me put a bit more resistance, grip, on the pick for the up and subsequent downstroke. Rather than losing my pick in the strings as has happened before. Yes Yes I have dropped my pick between the strings before then spent a minute fishing it out of the Oval hole, everyone feel free to laugh now because my 2-year-old at the time thought it was funny and started coming over and asking for my pick only to shove it into the oval hole and laugh while I worked on fishing it out. And as any nutty dad would do I laughed with him and gave it to him when he asked again. I digress sorry.


Interesting that it's working for you! I was unaware that I did it at all until Marla Fibish pointed it out to me at a lesson years ago. I've been self-conscious about it ever since, but find it really difficult to try to eliminate that thumb movement from my playing, so at this stage I've kind of resigned meself to it and figure if it isn't impeding my playing then it's all good.

----------

John Bertotti

----------


## Harley Marty

> Interesting that it's working for you! I was unaware that I did it at all until Marla Fibish pointed it out to me at a lesson years ago. I've been self-conscious about it ever since, but find it really difficult to try to eliminate that thumb movement from my playing, so at this stage I've kind of resigned meself to it and figure if it isn't impeding my playing then it's all good.


In Ireland I see lots of players that use that flexible thumb picking style particularly banjo players & nearly all of them are great players! I think it comes from starting off picking tunes rather than starting off strumming chords, plus a bit of the 'monkey see monkey do'. Initial learning remains totally ingrained! Keep up the good work Jill

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

> In Ireland I see lots of players that use that flexible thumb picking style particularly banjo players & nearly all of them are great players! I think it comes from starting off picking tunes rather than starting off strumming chords, plus a bit of the 'monkey see monkey do'. Initial learning remains totally ingrained! Keep up the good work Jill


Cheers Marty!

----------


## Jill McAuley

Week 46 (only 6 tunes left!) - a great reel, "The Bird in the Bush"

----------

BJ O'Day, 

Harley Marty, 

John Bertotti, 

wildpikr, 

yankees1

----------


## wildpikr

Looks like you were burning the midnight oil on this one!

Nice tune and thanks for taking the time to post.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Charles E.

> Week 46 (only 6 tunes left!) - a great reel, "The Bird in the Bush"


Very nicley played Jill!,
Is the next tune going to be " Worth two in the hand"?   :Wink:

----------

Jill McAuley, 

Kevin Briggs

----------


## Randi Gormley

Fiddler I know plays Dowd's Number 9 and then Bird in the Bush as a set. Nicely done!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

Here's the tune for Week 47, a lovely wee jig written by Sean Ryan, called "A Thousand Farewells":

----------

BJ O'Day, 

John Bertotti, 

wildpikr

----------


## John Kelly

A great wee jig indeed, Jill!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## John Bertotti

Excellent! Only five more that's kind of sad!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

Here's Week 48's tune, "The Honeymoon Reel":

----------

Anglocelt, 

Bill McCall, 

Eric Platt, 

GreenMTBoy, 

Harley Marty, 

Jim P., 

John Bertotti, 

John Kelly, 

Randi Gormley, 

Simon DS, 

wildpikr, 

yankees1

----------


## John Kelly

Once again, a little gem of a performance, Jill.  Those triplets are so clean and precise.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jim Garber

Lovely playing Jill. I play the old time version of that reel called Crockett's Honeymoon. I like the Irish one, too, and I think the OT is based on that one.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Simon DS

Yep, inspirational triplets. Well lots of things really.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

Tune of the Week Project on hold: Well folks I was so close, only 4 tunes left to complete the project, but yesterday I fell and shattered my left kneecap - surgery likely in the next 10 days or so though god knows how I'll pay for it as I'm one of the many uninsured people living in the States. Am basically immobile as I can't use my left leg at all without excruciating pain occurring so that rules out setting up all my recording gear. Will hopefully wrap up the last four tunes sometime in the New Year, looking at about 8 weeks of recovery time, fingers crossed if no complications.

----------


## Harley Marty

Oh no Jill! That's terrible news.

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Oh no Jill! That's terrible news.


Aye, the timing is awful - I'm set to move back home in the Spring - could the knee not have waited til I got back to Ireland to crack in half?!

----------


## oliverkollar

SO sorry that's a huge bummer.....here's to a speedy recovery. 

I have really enjoyed ALL the videos this year!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Charles E.

> Tune of the Week Project on hold: Well folks I was so close, only 4 tunes left to complete the project, but yesterday I fell and shattered my left kneecap - surgery likely in the next 10 days or so though god knows how I'll pay for it as I'm one of the many uninsured people living in the States. Am basically immobile as I can't use my left leg at all without excruciating pain occurring so that rules out setting up all my recording gear. Will hopefully wrap up the last four tunes sometime in the New Year, looking at about 8 weeks of recovery time, fingers crossed if no complications.


Jill, that is so sad to hear. I have enjoyed your tunes on that wonderful Girouard mandolin since the beginning. I hope the surgery and rehab goes well. I am in the same boat as you as far as insurance goes, hoping every day things don't go south. Best wishes.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Bill McCall

That is so terrible.  Hope your recovery is uneventful, pain free and swift.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## John Bertotti

> Tune of the Week Project on hold: Well folks I was so close, only 4 tunes left to complete the project, but yesterday I fell and shattered my left kneecap - surgery likely in the next 10 days or so though god knows how I'll pay for it as I'm one of the many uninsured people living in the States. Am basically immobile as I can't use my left leg at all without excruciating pain occurring so that rules out setting up all my recording gear. Will hopefully wrap up the last four tunes sometime in the New Year, looking at about 8 weeks of recovery time, fingers crossed if no complications.


That must have been one heck of a fall! Hope you get it sorted quickly! On a bright side you do get to move back home!

----------


## wildpikr

Ouch...having endured a couple of knee injuries and surgeries I can empathize...what a setback!  Jill, I hope you're able to recover quickly enough for your transition home...thoughts and prayers coming your way.

----------


## Randi Gormley

Sympathies and good wishes to you, for what they're worth. Get better!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

Surgery scheduled for Wednesday - hospital doesn't want to wait any longer than that, fingers crossed all goes well. Trying not to think about the cost.....

----------

Harley Marty

----------


## John Kelly

Jill, so sorry to hear of your misfortune and I know that you will have great support here in the MC where we all enjoy your postings so much.  While you convalesce you can practise that great wee tune Banish Misfortune.  Hope all goes well with the surgery.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## maudlin mandolin

Best of luck to you for the operation - get better soon.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Simon DS

Good luck with the operation tomorrow Jill, knees can be very painful, I feel for you.

Just to hopefully make you feel better, I tell you that one time I fell backwards off the (tall) roof of a house/building site in California. I remember falling, thinking, hurry up, let’s get this over with. No insurance.
Bad story, couldn’t call an ambulance or doctor. Walked home half a mile, it took me over an hour with stops. 
At one stage a man came out of his house to complain about me lying on his lawn, I just laughed. He was afraid, and I guess thought that I was on drugs and threatened to call the cops.
I couldn’t explain, felt shamed, and moved on.
Terrible back and leg pain, but I knew I had to get home before the swelling built up or I lost consciousness.
Later I realised that at least one vertebrae was fractured. I thought about this, in and out of consciousness for five days, at home in bed. Then I suddenly realised that I wasn’t going to be completely crippled, and would still be able to play guitar. I smiled. My friends brought me food and they started to all eat together in the evenings...

Anyway, all of that to say that three, nearly four weeks later, when my friends saw that I could sort of walk again, they said I was soooo lucky!
Well the luck of the Irish to you too, Jill -you are soooo lucky. Thanks again for all of the wonderful tunes and the dedication. 
And I hope you get the care that people deserve.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Jill McAuley

Made it thru surgery! Home resting now, whew!

----------

Harley Marty, 

John Bertotti, 

Randi Gormley, 

Simon DS, 

wildpikr

----------


## John Bertotti

> Made it thru surgery! Home resting now, whew!


Good to hear Jill I hope you feel better ASAP! Make sure you follow through with all your PT once it begins and after it’s over, so many people think once physical therapy is over they can call it quits but now that your knee has been worked on keeping it in shape will be very important.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## wildpikr

I'll echo John with his good advice.  For many of us, time home during any recovery also means time away from work/income...hope you're not badly impacted by this.

Best wishes for a quick recovery!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Harley Marty

Well Jill, how's the knee?

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Well Jill, how's the knee?


Less painful this past week, so that's a good thing! Off out to a follow up appointment later today, where they'll take out the stitches, loosen the hinge on me knee brace a wee bit so that I've got a tiny bit of range of motion and get me started on physical therapy. Am anticipating that the ability to bend me knee a wee bit plus the PT will = pain but will just push thru as I'm desperate to do all the right stuff so I can eventually return to full mobility - being housebound is driving me mad! Hope ye had a lovely Christmas, and all the best for the New Year!

----------

Harley Marty, 

John Bertotti, 

wildpikr

----------


## wildpikr

I told my PT throughout the therapy that he was more of a "physical terrorist" [and he laughed because nobody had called him that before], but followed the program and had full recovery both times!

Happy new year!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Harley Marty

Hows our bionic banjo player?

----------


## Jill McAuley

Ah, thanks for asking Marty! They took more x-rays at my follow up appointment two weeks ago and the knee looks to be healing well. Stitches are out, but still not starting me on any physiotherapy for at least another 2-3 weeks. I've another follow up appointment in a fortnight. Knee brace now loosened to allow 60 degrees range of motion in the knee though it won't comfortably bend that far yet - I'm still in the 30-40 degree range. But the good news is that I'm basically pain free barring the occasional  twinge of nerve pain across the knee. Still on crutches but have a cane ready and waiting for when they give me the all clear to switch to using it. Slowly making progress!

----------

Charles E., 

Randi Gormley

----------


## Charles E.

Good news Jill! Maybe while you are laid up you could write a tune..."The busted patella hornpipe" or "The floor that broke the kneecap".   :Wink: 

Wishing you a full recovery!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## John Kelly

Glad you are recovering, if slowly, Jill.  Looking forward to your new postings when you are playing-fit again.  Are you looking foward to your return to home turf?

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Glad you are recovering, if slowly, Jill.  Looking forward to your new postings when you are playing-fit again.  Are you looking foward to your return to home turf?


Thanks John! Yes, I am SO looking forward to returning home soon - gotta get meself better because there's lots to do in preparation of the move!

----------


## John Bertotti

And you're goal with the animals will need you mobile! I hope you post some critter pics at some point!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Harley Marty

Well Jill how's that knee coming along, you're probably nearly fit for the Olympics now! Or is that the Mandolympics  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Well Jill how's that knee coming along, you're probably nearly fit for the Olympics now! Or is that the Mandolympics


Well I've been going to physical therapy twice a week for a month now, and do the exercises they give me three times a week. When I started my knee had about 30 degrees range of motion and normal range is 130. A month later I'm at 65-70 degrees range of motion. When I started PT 4 weeks ago the physical therapist was a little shocked at what little range I had - the surgeons had anticipated that I'd be at 90 degrees range at my first PT appointment, so way behind their expectations. Nonetheless I can walk around me apartment now without crutches or cane, and can walk outdoors with a cane. I practice walking twice a day and am walking 10-12 blocks each time, including going up and down some of the steeper streets in my neighborhood! So progress, while slow, has definitely been made - I even walked up to the shops yesterday to get the messages in! Normally takes me 30 min to do that, yesterday it took an hour, but I'm not complaining! 

I've a follow up appointment on Thursday this week for one last set of x-rays. My physiotherapist wants them to ok me for another month of sessions with her, as she thinks if we do that she can get me up to 90-100 degrees range of motion, meaning I'd no longer need the cane. She doesn't think it's likely I'll get back to 130 degrees, too much scar tissue and progress has been too slow over the past month. It's up to the surgeons to approve or not, and it's probably unlikely as my "emergency" health coverage has expired now, so the rest of the recovery I'll be on me own.

----------


## John Kelly

Sorry to hear you are not progressing as well as you had hoped, or been led to believe, Jill.  I'm sure you have the resilience to go on with the recovery yourself, and a lot of folk are sending out the good vibes.  Loved your comment about going for the messages - just what we would say over here in Scotland too.  Going shopping is just far too posh!  Just be careful when you are keeping time on the jigs and reels with that leg!

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Sorry to hear you are not progressing as well as you had hoped, or been led to believe, Jill.  I'm sure you have the resilience to go on with the recovery yourself, and a lot of folk are sending out the good vibes.  Loved your comment about going for the messages - just what we would say over here in Scotland too.  Going shopping is just far too posh!  Just be careful when you are keeping time on the jigs and reels with that leg!


Cheers, John - despite not having as much range of motion as the doctors thought I would I still feel like I've come on leaps and bounds as I've got so much more of me independence back again, so I'll just keep on with the exercises meself and I reckon I'll get to at least 90 degrees before it's time to head back to Ireland (thinking the move will happen in June).

----------


## bigskygirl

Hi Jill, sorry for the delay in recovery of your knee injury.  I struggled thru a knee injury many years ago and it was a long hard road...there is a site called knee guru that was very helpful with info and support.  Best of luck with your continued recovery and upcoming move.

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Hi Jill, sorry for the delay in recovery of your knee injury.  I struggled thru a knee injury many years ago and it was a long hard road...there is a site called knee guru that was very helpful with info and support.  Best of luck with your continued recovery and upcoming move.


Cheers, definitely going to check that site out!

----------


## John Bertotti

Well I hope that knee is still improving! Must be hard with the limited time to get out now. Hope it doesn't foul up your move back to Ireland as well. I bet your getting a lot of practice in though!

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Well I hope that knee is still improving! Must be hard with the limited time to get out now. Hope it doesn't foul up your move back to Ireland as well. I bet your getting a lot of practice in though!


Thanks for asking John! What with the shelter in place order here in SF I wasn't able to continue physiotherapy, so my last session was about 4-5 weeks ago. I've kept up with the exercises at home and get out for a walk once a day. The knee has a wee bit more range of motion (about 70-75 degrees now I reckon) but I'm not hopeful of getting anything more than that back at this stage. Right now I'm just focusing on staying healthy and getting prepared for the move back home, fingers crossed it will still happen as planned in June. Definitely getting a lot of playing done in the meantime! Hope you are yours are staying well and safe!

----------

John Bertotti

----------


## John Kelly

Good to hear you are doing as well as you can, Jill, in the current circumstances.  Your playing will be a great lift to you at present (and always).  Let's hope that it is not too long before you can, in the words of an Irish song, "Go back again to Ireland.." but not, I hope, at "the closing of your days"!   :Wink:

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## John Bertotti

Well sort of good news. Keep at the knee you can get it back but it will take some work and a lot of stretching. As to playing I haven't doen a whole lot of any over the last 8 months just to busy and now that my company has us home I am workign feverishly on remodleing my hosue so I can refinace. I am working play time in thogh because I am slowly getting burned out. I tend to lose track of the days and work every one at all hours. Need to be more mindful of this for sure. Good luck on the relocation I sure hope it still owrks out wel for you and I hope we don't lose you here! Stay in touch!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Louise NM

As the veteran of more than my share of orthopedic surgeries, it seems like it takes a full year to heal completely. You will probably end up with quite a bit more than 70° of flex, but it may take awhile.

----------


## Jill McAuley

> As the veteran of more than my share of orthopedic surgeries, it seems like it takes a full year to heal completely. You will probably end up with quite a bit more than 70° of flex, but it may take awhile.


I hope you're right but my surgeon and physiotherapist both said that due to the fact that I've developed arthrofibrosis (my kneecap is completely surrounded by dense scar tissue that has proved extremely difficult to break up) I'll likely have limited range of motion in that knee unless they either 1) attempt "manipulation under anesthetic" - putting me under so that they can force the knee to bend or 2) Surgery to remove the scar tissue. Neither option is a possibility for me as I'm uninsured and only received temporary "emergency" coverage (now expired) for my knee surgery from the state. Even if I was covered, having read up on both options I'm not sure I'd be willing to take the risk involved with either - I've gotten a huge amount of independence back and am unwilling to risk losing that if either procedure didn't go as planned.

----------

Simon DS

----------


## Simon DS

Hope you’re doing well, Jill. Great ressource, thanks.

----------

